# condenser mics?



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anybody have, or know where I can find audio samples of mic comparisons? In particular, I'd like to be able to compare the AKG C451's to Shure KSM141's. Any forumites have experience with either, or both? I will buy them in a matched pair, and these are the two I have narrowed down to. Are there others I should consider? Thanks in advance!

Regards


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I didn't see the 141s listed here The Listening Sessions - Session 1 but this site does offer a shootout between many different brands and models. 

What is the application?


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, Ron, acoustic guitar, drum overheads, room mics, etc. I have a Neumann, and a couple of AT 4040's ( which are fantastic mics, by the way) for LDC, and a plethora of dynamic mics, so I'm looking for something in a pencil type condenser that will cover the other bases. High SPL capability is fairly important, too. I like the switchable pickup pattern that the Shure offers, but for my applications, it's not that important to be used in the omni position. I will give this site a look later today, thanks, again.

Regards


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

For a mid-level budget a pair of AT4041 is a good choice. For the next level I would be looking at a pair of KM184.


----------

